# 2009 Costume Thread.....



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im trying to figure out how I can be one of Dexters "victims" for 2009. Anyone else have ideas for '09 yet?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm going to stick with the Grave Guardian/Watcher thing again, but next year I want to wire it for sound. But I have to find good speakers that are battery-amped and concealable but don't sound tinny and flat. 

"Is that a subwoofer under your cloak or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Revenant said:


> "Is that a subwoofer under your cloak or are you just happy to see me?"


LOL - rude, but funny, Rev!

I would love to get one of those Gothic Vampira costumes for 2009 (black and red, fitted bodice and sleeves, full length flared skirt), but I've been burned a few times with the fit of costumes on the market now. The one I wore this year was labelled as 12-14 (I wear 8-10 in non-Halloween clothing) and it was tight. I don't know who the manufacturers use for models, but I'm pretty sure they don't represent real women.

Anyway, enough rant - if I can find one that fits, that's what I want to wear next Halloween. Otherwise, I may go back to the Bride of Darkness costume I wore a few years ago which is my all-time favorite.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

My Dr. Slickshill is a 200 year-old medical examiner, amateur monster hunter and sideshow operator. In five years, I've developed his persona through written accounts, but never fleshed him out as a physical character, and in 2009 that's going to change. I'm imagining a fez or a creepy top hat, goggle specs, Victorian blousey shirt,vest, and topcoat... steampunk and offbeat. I've a wonderful cane that I occasionally find need of in real life, with a dragon's head, and my grandfather's railroad pocket watch on a chain.

BTW, I just found out that my character may have been homaged in a film! Dr. Raja El Moeme Slickshill, M.E. came from an anagram made of my full name by a friend back in 2004. There is a film from last year called "Carnies" that features a carnival sideshow talker named Doc Slickshill! Couldn't be a coincidence...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We are doing the medievil theme in 09 ..I haven't decided yet ..
any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really have to start thinking and planning now.......usually I have mine planned by 11/1 but have been slacking.....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I need to start working on a new one as well since giving up my old set up a few years ago i have just been putting together anything


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

My challange is beign able to run my yard by myself and still have a costume at all. Beent thinking of a mausoleum idea and have the whole freshly dead "Lady" but with some sort of deadly diseased looking make up for when they actually see my face. No real name for the idea yet Sadly.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i haven't really been thinking about it..but now that you brought it up...since i am doing Nightwing Cemetary..I will probably be a guardian again....or a ghost...i haven't decided yet


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

My costume is the only part of Halloween that requires no thought or planning - I wear the same gothic vampira costume every year.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think for once I might be something not horror related.

I'm not sure how many of you are fond of Adult Swim oringinal TV Shows but I'm going for the Willy Wonka-esque Warder from Super Jail!. He's got a light purple suit, big yellow tinted glasses and a cane. I think my friends are gonna be Adult Swim characters too.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I usually wear the same wizard's outfit every year, but I bought a cool goth cape that I may wear this year, maybe with a long sleeve white shirt and black pants, like a Dr. Jeckyl-type character.


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

I usually don't dress as characters from movies, but I'm thinking of being Frank from Donnie Darko. I'll have to start making the costume soon.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

If i can find another duster coat cheap on Craigslist or here Then i am going to go as The creature from the Movie Jeepers Creepers. The mask is a little pricey though. If not then i have no idea what i might go as. I will have to see what my friends are gonna go as i guess.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i will be a lich


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife and I started talking today - last year was kind of a recycle year given our daughter came in September - 

So we need to do it up right for 09.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Since I'm haunting the yard again, this year I'm thinking of doing a scarecrow. I'll have "supports " made of foam on my arms and back and I will set up several 2 ft high platforms in my yard to stand on. I will stand on one (acting as a scarecrow), and when the TOTs pass me and aren't looking run to another one, then when they look back, I'll have moved, confusion will set in, they will close to investigate and... WOOOBOOGIE! I jump down and deliver a scare.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I really want something like this (hope it works.....) But I'll probably go for something a bit simpler.....

Anna


----------



## witchywoman (Oct 24, 2005)

I need some ideas too. For the haunt, I am usually a witch, my husband usually doesn't do anything, he goes with the kids... I am hoping this year I can get him to do something! But for our party, we always go as scary, there are never any other scary people, so everyone is always expecting us to be scary. I really just want a unique idea this year. I am still willing to go scary, but my ideas are running on low... I am also trying to stay away from the foam latex masks this year cause it takes so long to put them on and take them off. And I usually end up in the bathroom half the night fixing something cause I am sweating!


----------

